# Hard life being a dog!



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Mother and daughter, or should I say like mother like daughter!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Hehehe their a couple of right lumps 

Lovely picture bullbreeds 

I always ask this question to ebt owners coz im nosy hehe, What bloodline are they from please ?


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi, theyre bullyview girls. Mum is daughter of buffalo bill and the white one is daughter of little big horn. We bred the white one ourselves.
Dont worry, im nosey too, lol.
Like your picture!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Ty 
I to have a bullyview girl from champion rumus roulette @ bullyview, i bred my female to champion buffalo bill a couple odd years ago  my sister kept one of her sons, He has the best nature ever. so no doubt he is half brother to your dog 

My other female is a kilacabar bred female.


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovely, Iv also had a litter by remus roulette, stunning dog. I kept a male back from him who has now gone on to a showing career in Ireland.
My older girl by buffalo bill also has a great nature, very maternal, tries to mother us all!
Small world aint it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes eric is just the same, So gentle and loving, He's mum by rumus is alot different, She's on the go all the time, She is also a very dominant female but does have a lovely temprement, She can be abit bossy with the others tho 

She is on season atm but im not giving her nomore litters, She gave me 2 quality litters by buffalo bill and champ kalsar sweet william, So she did me proud, She's going to be spayed in a few months.

Maybe one day ill breed a litter or 2 again for the right reasons, But at the mo im just going to enjoy her and my other female and give them as much attention they could possibly want.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Here are some of mine .

1st one is my kilcabar girl.
2nd one is my sisters dog i bred from my bullyview girl to kalsar sweet william.
3rd one is eric ( your dogs half brother ).


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

They look adorable, I bet its like having a load of toddlers running around when theyr all together - it is here!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes it is lol, Specially with 5 staffys aswell 
All my family live 2 min's apart, up the road down the road across the road etc lol, so our dogs are always together, Yes it is a nightmare at time's aswell.
Must admit Iv'e copped a few blackeyes being greated by them lmao.


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

LOL, I can picture you walking home black and blue!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> LOL, I can picture you walking home black and blue!


HAHA iv'e had some weird stare's thats for sure.  .


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics both of you, they are lovely looking dogs


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Awww thx vixey


----------

